# Geezus... Van Horn had 8 Turnovers?!



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
K. Van Horn 25 4-9 0-3 0-0 1 9 1 8 1 0 1 8 


Sure its a preseason game but what the f' is the guy doing to get 8 turn overs?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Passing the ball to rookies, and trying to find a flow in a new offense.

Don't worry though, people let him know.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Passing the ball to rookies, and trying to find a flow in a new offense.
> 
> Don't worry though, people let him know.


I was just looking at box scores and I saw that he had as many points as he had TOs

As long as its not habbit forming... its all good.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Glad to see him gone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Glad to see him gone.


Word.
It's funny whatever team first gets KVH goes into denial about having him. I remember when he went to Philly and I kind of just blocked out all the talk about him in the playoffs by nets players. But boy when he was gone, it was time to go.

Poor guy needs to go out to Utah or something to play. Instead he just gets passed around through the east where fans can ruminate through the long winters on his soft inconsistent play.

I'm sorry you're GM is a ****ing [editted] New York fans. I was never a knick fan, but you guys deserve better than Spree for Van Horn.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I agree, the man is as soft as the stay puff marshmellow man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly don't think a move to Utah will be better for him like people expect. If anything it would only be worse as he wouldn't live up to the expectations there. He wouldn't just go to Utah and excel, I mean Malone and Stockton epitomized the words TOUGH and GRITTY and COMPETITORS. Van Horn has the word soft and spineless attached to him. I don't know how he will be able to shake it no matter where he has to go. Face it, the guy will never be more than a guy who failed to live up to his vast potential. If only he had a killer instinct, he would have been a star.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Word.
> ...


 WE DON'T WANT HIM


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

I'd take Harpring before KVH


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

the knick fans love him...just listen to their reaction after he messes up


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

That's nothing, Moochie had 11 in one preseason game.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Why did they trade Sprewell


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Lamar Odom also had 8 turnovers tonight!

but I would guess the 31 pts, 14 rebs, 5 asts, 3 stls would make up for it.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Lamar Odom also had 8 turnovers tonight!
> 
> but I would guess the 31 pts, 14 rebs, 5 asts, 3 stls would make up for it.


Damn! when was this


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn! when was this


tonight!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

odom and arenas had lots of TOs tonight too.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> odom and arenas had lots of TOs tonight too.


1 rebound, 3 assists, 1 steal, 4 personal fouls, 7 turnovers and 1-4 shooting all in 34 minutes!!!

:sour: 

where was dixon, only 6 minutes of action  

jeffries was consitent as usual, man i got big hopes for this guy, i reckon he'll pan out better than hayes and kwame.


----------

